# soft tip update



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey everyone. I tried posting in my old thread but I didn't get any responses 

Sooo...now at 6 months Kaiser's left ear tip is still not showing any signs of strengthening up. I know I know, its minor..._but should I even consider trying to help it_? He is still teething (only a few premolars finish coming fully through the skin) but I fear he will have soft tips for good. His ears also continue to "break" when they get wet (he gets border collie ears). The base is nice and strong, but the rest of his ears seem weak. Thoughts?

You can see the slight folding in of his left ear, here:


dirty nose by jsnail17, on Flickr

And this is what happens when they get wet:


first time in! by jsnail17, on Flickr

I suppose this means his ears are thin. I know not to give calcium supplements, but is there anything I can do to help his left ear? Is taping it even an option at this point?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks fine to me! Try not to worry, and give him some good bones or an antler chew.

I took Hans in the pool and his ears did that, too.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Its easiest tell when hes trotting or running...that left ear tip bends and flops very easily. It also folds on his head differently when he puts his ears back (like when begging for belly rubs). I know its there; its very obvious to me. He's got a couple antlers available at all times, but he doesn't always choose to chew on them. Anything else I could offer?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my pups were floppy and i had to glue..but they were completely floppy not just the tips. But i was told lots of bones,cottage cheese,yogurt and even to sprinkle some knox gelatin in his food. Ive had some people say they used the breathe right strips for a floppy tip so you may want to try that too


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

If he's still teething, don't worry yet. My male took until 8 months to loose his puppy canines and it also took that long for his ears to stand completely.

For comparison, his ears were down when I got him at 4 months, half up at 5 months, one completely up at 6 months, both half down at 7 months and both up and stayed up at 8 months. So many changes in that small amount of time.

If he looses all his teeth and they are still somewhat floppy, I would use the breathe right strips to tape them up and go from there.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

My friend's one year old GSD just got his tips up at the age of one year. He has battled panosteitis intermittently for months and is a large boned male GSD. It took one year before his tips stayed up, but they are now up.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for the info! Kaiser has lost all his puppy teeth (I'm 99% sure) but some of the adult teeth aren't quite pushed through the gums all the way yet. His one ear (right) looks great! Its just the tip of his left that has been soft. Here's hoping


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh my I laughed so hard at the picture of him in the water  What a brilliant photo!

My pup is similar, he has very fluffy ears tho and the tip on the left ear tends to fold either forward or back a little  
He's in the middle of teething too so I'm still hoping they will strengthen up and become "solid". Seems the bigger the ears are the longer they can tend to stand up :/


----------

